# SNOW!! WE HAD SNOW!!



## lostprophet (Feb 8, 2007)

But who cares about snow? Not me when there are little birds about

All shots taken with "The Beast" some with a 2x extender and some without

*CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES

*1 Chaffinch
F8
1/200sec
iso 320
600mm
 



2 Chaffinch
F8
1/400sec
iso320
600mm




3 Chaffinch
F5.6
1/200sec
iso320
600mm




4 Goldfinch
F8
1/200sec
iso 320
600mm
 



5 Goldfinch
F5.6
1/320sec
iso320
600mm




6 Goldfinch
F8
1/100sec
iso320
600mm




7 Goldfinch
F6.3
1/160sec
iso400
300mm




8 Great Spotted Woodpecker
F5.6
1/1600sec
iso320
600mm




9 Great Tit
F5.6
1/800sec
iso320
300mm




10 Redwing
F5.6
1/320sec
iso400
600mm




11 Robin
F8
1/80sec
iso320
600mm




12 Robin
F8
1/250sec
iso320
600mm


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 8, 2007)

These are great! was it a 300mm with the 2x converter?


----------



## MG TF 135 (Feb 8, 2007)

LP you are a lucky boy, able to go out with the camera today. Some of us had to go to work and watch through the window.:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Tyson (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice job, I like them a lot.


----------



## bla (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, these are awesome.


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 8, 2007)

Oooh I love the colors.  Very nice!


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 8, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> These are great! was it a 300mm with the 2x converter?



it was taken with this little lens http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68088

and thanks to everyone else


----------



## ShootHoops (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice shots.


----------



## Holly (Feb 8, 2007)

Such a great series!


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 9, 2007)

thank you


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh maaaaan! Nice series. Love the compositions and colours.


----------



## Taceas (Feb 9, 2007)

Very nice! Nice crisp photos, just the ones I've been yearning to take myself. 

Its neat seeing the birds from other continents. However, its strange how similar but dissimilar they are to birds here.

- Your Goldfinch looks like a color morph of the Gouldian Finch sold in pet shops..

- Your Great Tit looks like a really long legged Chickadee..

- Your Redwing looks like our Robin..

- Your Robin looks like our Bluebirds..


----------



## Hoppy (Feb 9, 2007)

What a stunning set of shots. Were they taken in your garden or did you manage to get out somewhere?


----------



## ferny (Feb 9, 2007)

Cool photos. I wish I could take ones like that. 

Isn't it a bit risky being around those bird at this time of year? What if one was to sneeze on you! :shock:


----------



## fightheheathens (Feb 9, 2007)

I do enjoy these.
I have always found it takes quite a bit of time and patience to go close enough to take pics of such small birds with a 200 mm lens...even with the crop factor of digital you still have to get pretty close.


----------



## kestrel0222 (Feb 9, 2007)

Awesome shots!!  :thumbup:


----------



## Arch (Feb 9, 2007)

great stuff... 5,8,9 and a bunch of others are my favs :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 9, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Oh maaaaan! Nice series. Love the compositions and colours.



cheers



Taceas said:


> Very nice! Nice crisp photos, just the ones I've been yearning to take myself.
> 
> Its neat seeing the birds from other continents. However, its strange how similar but dissimilar they are to birds here.
> 
> ...



amazing little things



Hoppy said:


> What a stunning set of shots. Were they taken in your garden or did you manage to get out somewhere?



I wish!! 
No I 'borrowed' Mikes Hides at his special place
I'm lucky if I get 1 blue tit these days but the collared doves have started coming back



ferny said:


> Cool photos. I wish I could take ones like that.
> 
> Isn't it a bit risky being around those bird at this time of year? What if one was to sneeze on you! :shock:



I would sneeze back at it



fightheheathens said:


> I do enjoy these.
> I have always found it takes quite a bit of time and patience to go close enough to take pics of such small birds with a 200 mm lens...even with the crop factor of digital you still have to get pretty close.



still have to be close with a 600mm I was about 3-4 meters away for those shots



kestrel0222 said:


> Awesome shots!!  :thumbup:



thanks



Archangel said:


> great stuff... 5,8,9 and a bunch of others are my favs :thumbup:



cheers


----------



## zhp-ly (Feb 9, 2007)

good camera ,good works


----------



## jack lumber (Feb 9, 2007)

Great shots,,the one of the robin looks remarkably like one that won a conterst recently in National Geographic!
(will see if I can find a link to that later.)


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 10, 2007)

cheers


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 10, 2007)

We got the snow a day late, too!
But not the birds.
And I haven't got "a beast", either... 
So you will keep the crown round your head for "best_ European_ bird photog on TPF" so far .


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 10, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> We got the snow a day late, too!
> But not the birds.
> And I haven't got "a beast", either...
> So you will keep the crown round your head for "best_ European_ bird photog on TPF" so far .



:king::lmao:


----------



## doenoe (Feb 10, 2007)

great shots again  Number 5 roxorzzz


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 11, 2007)

cheers Daan


----------



## Hoppy (Feb 11, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> We got the snow a day late, too!
> But not the birds.
> And I haven't got "a beast", either...
> *So you will keep the crown round your head for "best European bird photog on TPF" so far* .


 
Is this a challenge I see before us?????


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 11, 2007)

we had only one day of snow here .. and then i had to work 

white lenses are good camouflage in the snow I'd guess 

Nice images by the way


----------



## abraxas (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice shots.  Birds have placed a curse on me.


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 11, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> we had only one day of snow here .. and then i had to work
> 
> white lenses are good camouflage in the snow I'd guess
> 
> Nice images by the way



funny thing was I had a camo cover on the lens


----------

